# تهـييس فى اللذيذ " متجدد "



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

تهـييس فى اللذيذ 

*








هنا هنهيس بــــــس اى كلام مجنووووون أى تهييس اى هبل هههههههه

اى حاجه نفسك تقولها تعالى هنا ارمى .. لو حاسس نفسك مهيس او فاصل ادخل هنا 

واكتب اللى فى دماغك فى ناس مهيسه وفى الضياع زيك  هتيجى تقرا الكلام اكيد مش ناس عاقله يعنى ههههههههه* *

اى جمله مجنونه اى صـــــــورة تجنن حطها هنا نعلق عليها  اى نكته هبله مهيسه أرمى هنا :t19:

الموضوع ده من الاخر لأى بتنـــجان ههههههههه

زى مثلا التهييس ده :






عسل صح ههههههههههه


اللى بقى مش مهيس وشايف نفسه رايق ومتزن ومركز يجيلنا هنا الموضوع يتصفح فيه شويه واحنا هندييييييه حـــــقنه تهييييييس :fun_lol:





يـــــــــلا  ابــــــــدأو التـــــــــــــــــــهييــــــــــــس يا عالم يا مهيسه :new6:

*not copy :t17:
​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

ههههههههههههههه
حلوة صورة مهند ههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




أنجيلا قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة صورة مهند ههههههههههههه



*هههه فين تهييسك ياختى ؟؟؟؟ :bomb:
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

حرام عليك بتهيسك  تهيس مهند بالشكل ده
لو شافك هيموتك 
بس عسل الفار الى فوق ده ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*عجوزه ركبت الباص*
* كان في شله شباب عماليين يضحكوا*
* فقال الشاب لصاحبه : سمعت آخر قرار من الحكومه؟؟*

* قاله : لا خير إن شالله*
* .........قاله: عايزيين يجوزوا كل العواجيز لشباب صغار زينا*
* قاله : لا مستحيل الكلام ده مش هيحصل*

* نطت العجوزه وقالت*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* هو بمزاج اهلك؟؟ .. ده قرار حكومه :new6:*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> حرام عليك بتهيسك  تهيس مهند بالشكل ده
> لو شافك هيموتك
> بس عسل الفار الى فوق ده ههههههههههههههه​




*هههههههههه دة حبيبى لازم ابتدى بيه :new6:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*



marcelino قال:


> *هههه فين تهييسك ياختى ؟؟؟؟ :bomb:*​


 
هفتكر شوية تهاييس وهرجع هههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




marcelino قال:


> *عجوزه ركبت الباص*
> * كان في شله شباب عماليين يضحكوا*
> * فقال الشاب لصاحبه : سمعت آخر قرار من الحكومه؟؟*
> 
> ...




:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*وانطلق  صلاح الدين الأيوبى إلى ريتشارد قلب الأسد فقال له : أتريد  الســـــــــــــــــــلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟ رد ريتشارد : لا  الــــــــــعــــــــــبـــور . . . .فقال صلاح الدين : انها نفس الأجرة …  اركب يامعلم :t19:
*​


----------



## كوك (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

_*ههههههههه*_

_*لاء امور برده*_

_*الواد*_

_*ههههههه*_

_*شكرا ليك يا مارسلينوووو*_
​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

ههههههههههه حلوه يا ابو التهييس

بس انا من العاقلين زي منتا قولت فمش  عندي تهييس
*واكتب اللى فى دماغك فى ناس مهيسه وفى الضياع زيك هتيجى تقرا الكلام اكيد مش ناس عاقله يعنى ههههههههه* *
*​*
*
*ملحوظة ركز في الجمله دي كويس انكم عارفين نفسكم يا شباب التهييس*​*
*بس دخلت رخامه بقي هههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




أنجيلا قال:


> هفتكر شوية تهاييس وهرجع هههههههههههههه




*مااااشى يا مهيسه :t17:
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




كوك قال:


> _*ههههههههه*_
> 
> _*لاء امور برده*_
> 
> ...




*فيييين تهييسك يا مااااااااان :2:
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه حلوه يا ابو التهييس
> 
> بس انا من العاقلين زي منتا قولت فمش  عندي تهييس
> *واكتب اللى فى دماغك فى ناس مهيسه وفى الضياع زيك هتيجى تقرا الكلام اكيد مش ناس عاقله يعنى ههههههههه* ​
> *ملحوظة ركز في الجمله دي كويس انكم عارفين نفسكم يا شباب التهييس*​بس دخلت رخامه بقي هههههههههه​




*هههههه لا يا ررررررخمه دة موضوع عام مالهوش دعوة بالحرب

اللى انتوا مش سادين فيها اصلا :bomb:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*







اااااااااه

احقادك بانت فى تهيسك هههههههههههههه

تحفة الموضوع يا مارو

اكيد هشارك بتهيسى تعاطفك وحده مو كفاية


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*



marcelino قال:


> *هههههه لا يا ررررررخمه دة موضوع عام مالهوش دعوة بالحرب*
> 
> *اللى انتوا مش سادين فيها اصلا :bomb:*


 

ههههههههههه نوووووووو نسد فيها ونص

وبلاش انت لانك عارف كويس اننا نقدر نفجركم في لحظه

بس قلوبنا طيبه بقي هنعمل ايه هههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




tasoni queena قال:


> اااااااااه
> 
> احقادك بانت فى تهيسك هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*ههههههههه ولا احقاد ولا حاااجه:2:

مستنى تهيييييسك
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*



​

مره واحد نايم وحلم انه دخل النار فقابل نانسى عجرم وهيفاء وهبى​​​​



​
.



.


.


.........​​​​​​​​

​

فقام من النوم وانتحر عشان يدخل النار فدخل النار فلقى ابو جهل و ابليس
​​​​




​

فقالهم الله امال فين نانسى وهيفاء ؟؟










قالولو ادخل يا اهبل دى كانت اعلانات





هههههههههههههههه
​​



​​​​​


----------



## كوك (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*



فيييين تهييسك يا مااااااااان :2:


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههه

ايه حكاية الواد الصغير 

الى كل شويه تحطه 

ههههههههه

مفيش تهيس يا مارسلينو علشان مليش نفس  

هههههه
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

بصراحة موضوع خــــــــــرافي 

وكما قال الشاعر   



تحت بيتنا بياع حشيش       أقوله بانجو يقول مافيش

تهيسه حصرية ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

بصراحة موضوع خــــــــــرافي 

وكما قال الشاعر   



تحت بيتنا بياع حشيش       أقوله بانجو يقول مافيش

تهيسه حصرية ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

اناااااااااا جيت

الحجة تفاحه هههههههه
يالله حسن الخاتمة .. التفاحة بلغت من العمر 100 عام






ياخلاصي علي الجمال

تيته التفاحه ههههههههه​


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

هههههههههه
النكات ياللي بالموضوع تحفة
شكرا مارسلينو لموضوعك الجميل


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




tasoni queena قال:


> ​
> 
> مره واحد نايم وحلم انه دخل النار فقابل نانسى عجرم وهيفاء وهبى​
> 
> ...




*هههههههههه اتبعت بعته فل
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




كوك قال:


> *
> 
> هههههه
> 
> ...




*هههههههه عليا الطلبات لانتا مهيييييس :2:
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بصراحة موضوع خــــــــــرافي
> 
> وكما قال الشاعر
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه قشطه يا معلم 

تعالى كل يووووووووووم
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




روزي86 قال:


> اناااااااااا جيت
> 
> الحجة تفاحه هههههههه
> يالله حسن الخاتمة .. التفاحة بلغت من العمر 100 عام
> ...




*ههههههه يا خلاصى على التهيييييس 
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




just member قال:


> هههههههههه
> النكات ياللي بالموضوع تحفة
> شكرا مارسلينو لموضوعك الجميل




*لالالالالالا لازم تهييييس مش هاينفع مرور كدة وخلاص يا حج
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*








*سجائر الفيس بوك*
*المشروب الرسمى للمهيس المصرى*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

إيه رأيك بقه







*عصفور مقطط م الآخر *
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تقبل مروري


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




marcelino قال:


> *سجائر الفيس بوك*
> *المشروب الرسمى للمهيس المصرى*
> ​




هههههههههههههههههه  لالالالالالالالا كده فيها اضرار للصحه:beee:


----------



## كوك (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*



> هههههههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا كده فيها اضرار للصحه:beee:


 
_*لالالالالا*_

_*متخفيشى الى حطيطهااا *_

_*حطيطه للعرض بس يا روزى *_

_*ههههههه*_

_*ولا انتى طمعانا فى حاجه تانيه*_

_*هههههههه*_​


----------



## Bent Christ (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*احلى تهييس فى الدنيا*​
[YOUTUBE]<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5P6UU6m3cqk?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5P6UU6m3cqk?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></object>[/YOUTUBE]]


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




كوك قال:


> _*لالالالالا*_​
> 
> _*متخفيشى الى حطيطهااا *_​
> _*حطيطه للعرض بس يا روزى *_​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالا حاشا وماشا ههههههههههه:spor22:


----------



## sparrow (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*



بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> إيه رأيك بقه
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههه
شكلها حلو


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

شكرا لك


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> إيه رأيك بقه
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*هههههههه جااااااامدة
*​


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه  لالالالالالالالا كده فيها اضرار للصحه:beee:



*هههههه طيب بطلى تدخين وتعالى اتكلمى طيب
*​


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




كوك قال:


> _*لالالالالا*_
> 
> _*متخفيشى الى حطيطهااا *_
> 
> ...




*انت ياعم انت فيييين تهييييييسك :ranting:
*​


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




m a r e e n قال:


> *احلى تهييس فى الدنيا*​
> [YOUTUBE]<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5P6UU6m3cqk?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5P6UU6m3cqk?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></object>[/YOUTUBE]]



*مش نازل صح يا مارين 

فى موضوع فى قسم المرئيات بيشرح تنزيل الفيديو فى المنتدى
*​


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




sparrow قال:


> هههههههه
> شكلها حلو



*فييييين تهيييسك :ranting:
*​


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكرا لك




*شكرا ليك مستنى مشاركتك 
*​


----------



## كوك (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*



انت ياعم انت فيييين تهييييييسك :ranting:


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههه

معلش بقى

متركز علشان متهيس يا مارسلينووووو
*​


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*عندما ترى صور الفتيات المصريات في الفيس بوك*
* تعتقد أنك في ألمانيا*

* لكن عندما تراهم في الحقيقة*
* .*
* ................*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .تتأكد أن مصر و الكونغو بلد واحد*
* مع كامل الاعتذار للكونغو طبعا.........:smil12:.*​


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*بعد ظهور التيارات الإسلامية*

* فودافون غيرت*

* كلمني شكرا إلي : كلمني جزاك الله خير*
* ...............*
* سلفني شكرا إلي : سلفني بالله عليك*

* الخدمات الصوتيه : الرقم الذي طلبته ربما يكون مغلقا و الله أعلم... ::yaka:*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




marcelino قال:


> *هههههه طيب بطلى تدخين وتعالى اتكلمى طيب*​


 

هههههههههههه هي الكحه بتتكتب ازاي

كوح والا ايه ههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*لييييه الياباني بينسحب من المعركه؟؟؟
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ......
 -
 .......
 .
 .

 لأنه
 Japan
*​* 

" الشتيمة حرام على فكرة ":smil12:​*


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*إذا اردت فرخه بشده*
* ↓*

* .فانتش ريشها*
* ↓*
* ......*
* فان باضت ليك*
* ↓*

* فالكتكوت ملك لك*
* ↓*

* وإن لم تبض*

* ↓*

* فانها لم تكن فرخه من الاساس*

* " كتاب المهيسين صفحه 1000 :t33:"*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

هههههههههههههههه

يا سلام علي الكتاب العالي هههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (6 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

واحد ومراته ماشيين فى السوق بعد شوية مراته ضاعت منه فقعد يدور عليها وهو ماشى قابل واحد تانى مراته ضايعة منه برده فقاله انت مراتك شكلها ايه قاله بيضه وطويله وعينيها خضراء وشعرها اصفر ولابسه فستان فوق الركبه وانت مراتك شكلها ايه قاله

سيبك منها وتعالى ندور على مراتك
​


----------



## marcelino (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*So0o0o0o0oN*
*هيمسكوا الحكم :a82:








*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

هربدى ومحمدين قرروا يهييسوا من فوق برج القاهرة ...
لما طلعوا فوق محمدين قرر يهرج على هريدى ...التانى ماعجبوش شخط فيه وقاله :
بلاش الهزار التجيل ده 
يا محمدييييـيييييييييييييـيييييييييييـييييينننـنننننن
ننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


(بوم)


----------



## marcelino (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*مواصفات العريس بعد الثورة

1. شارك فى خمس ايام على الاقل من اجمالى 18 يوم الثوره

...2. شارك في الاستفتاء بنعم او لأ
......
3. ليس له اى نشاط سياسى قبل 25 يناير

4. لا ليبرالي ولا اخواني ولا سلفي

5. شارك في اللجان الشعبية

6. وان يكون من اول 500 الف مشترك في صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد

على من تنطبق عليه المواصفات

ارسال صورتين الاولى مع الدبابة والثانية بالصباع الفسفوري

و يا بخت من وفق راسين فى الحلال*


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*واحد حشري قالوله هنديك نصف مليون جنيه وتبطل تحشر نفسك في كل حاجة
.
.
.
....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*

*قالهم : طيب والنص التاني لمين  *​


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*محشش ماسك واحد ارهابي وبيعذب فيه وبيقوله اعترف قول
الانكار مش هيفيدك
.
.
.
......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
كم مرة فجرت نفسك*


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*مبارك المخلوووووووع في مستشفى شرم الشيخ ..
.
.
.
و حسين سالم الحرامى في مستشفى بأسبانيا ..
.......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
الجمعة الجايه جمعة زيارة المريض واجب *


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*يعنى ايه امتحانات زيروا
.
.
.
.
.......
.
.
.
.
.
. هى نفس طعم الامتحان العادى بس من غير ما تحل حاجة 
*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

واحدة بتقول لجوزها :

تعرف إن في عصر العباسين كان ليهم ألقاب

...زي " المعتصم بالله " " والواثق بالله " تفتكر لو أنا منهم كنت لُقبت بإيه ؟
................
.
.............
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
قالها : إنتي حاجة من الإتنين

يا " أعوذ بالله ... يامنك لله
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*هههههههههههههه
جامدييييييييين اوووووي وجدااد  هههههههههههه
موضوع جميل واخر تهييص
ميرسي ليك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*



marmora jesus قال:


> واحدة بتقول لجوزها :
> 
> تعرف إن في عصر العباسين كان ليهم ألقاب
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
هبله 
في حد يسال الجنس ده عن الحاجات دي
هههههههههههه
شوفتي اخر الجواز
مش قولتلك بلاش
ههههههههههه*


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> جامدييييييييين اوووووي وجدااد  هههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل واخر تهييص
> ميرسي ليك*




تابعينا تجدى كل ماهو تهييس ههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*









للبيع عربية فول و حمص الشام
ماركة هيونداى موديل 2010
عاملة 3200 ساندويتش
فول اوبشنز
الوسطاء يمتنعون
الموزع المعتمد: جاد موتوز
​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> هبله
> في حد يسال الجنس ده عن الحاجات دي
> هههههههههههه
> ...




نتجوز الاول ونشوف مين اللي هيندم 
انا ولا هو ياختي
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هنيمه كل ليلة متعلق
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*



marcelino قال:


> للبيع عربية فول و حمص الشام
> ماركة هيونداى موديل 2010
> عاملة 3200 ساندويتش
> فول اوبشنز
> ...



*ههههههههههه
بس ظاهره علامه تانيه جنب هيونداي  اللي هي علامة اودي
بس صووره تحفه واخر موديل
يا لهوي ع الهبلللللل 
ميرسي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*



marmora jesus قال:


> نتجوز الاول ونشوف مين اللي هيندم
> انا ولا هو ياختي
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هنيمه كل ليلة متعلق
> ههههههههههههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههه
ايه التعذيب ده  هههههههه
لا باااااين اوي من اللي هيندم
ده هيرفع الرايه البيضه كمااان:kap:
يا بختوووووووو
*


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*
*

واحد صعيدي جاب لاب توب جديد
عمال يدوس على كل الزراير وفي الاخر داس على زرار السي دي
راح طلع مكان السي دي راح قايل :
..
....
.
.
.
.
الله يخرب بيت الصينيين عملوا كمان مكان لكباية الشاي​


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*





أذاكــــــــــــــــــر وأنجـــــــــــــــــــــــــح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*



marcelino قال:


> *
> *
> 
> واحد صعيدي جاب لاب توب جديد
> ...



*ههههههههههههه
الله يخرب بيت عقلو هو
تصدق عندو حق
هجرب احط الشاي هناك 
ههههههههه
جااااااامده*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> ايه التعذيب ده  هههههههه
> لا باااااين اوي من اللي هيندم
> ده هيرفع الرايه البيضه كمااان:kap:
> ...




طبعا
الجواز اصلاح وتأديب
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

مين قال ان المعاكسة قلة ادب ؟؟؟؟
.
.
.
.
..........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
الشاب بيقول:

عيونك دوختني.. طب

ياارض احفظي ماعليكي.. دعاء

ايه القمر اللي طالع الصبح ده؟.. خيال علمي

شفايفك ولا الفراوله البلدي.. زراعه

عيون عيون غزلان ... عالم الحيوان

امشي على رمشي.. جمباز​


----------



## marcelino (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*

*ﻋﻤﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻜﻮﻻﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻀﺎﺀ ليه
.
.
.
.
....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
علشان ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﻩ تعرف ﺗﻮﺳﺦ ﺇﻳﺪﻳﻬﺎ*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




marcelino قال:


> *عملوا الشيكوﻻته البيضاء ليه
> .
> .
> .
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههه
خفة​


----------



## marcelino (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> خفة​





:a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: تهـييس فى اللذيذ*




marcelino قال:


> :a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:​



لا والنبي
الموضوع مفتوح
وهنقطك زي ما نقطني​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2011)

محشش حامل باب بيتهم يوديه عند النجار ..
شافه واحد وقاله وين بدك تودي الباب

قال المحشش : عند النجار
...
.........قال : وفي حد بالبيت ؟
المحشش : لا
......قال : ما بتخاف يدخل حرامي
ويسرق إلي في البيت
مات المحشش من الضحك ثم
قال :يا غبي كيف بده يدخل والباب معي



واحد فضولي
.
.
.
شاف حادثة
.......
.
.
.
قال:وسع وسع أنا إبن الميت ...
.
.
.
.

.طلع الميت كلب!


​


----------



## +febronia+ (21 يونيو 2011)

لا بجد عجبني موضوع التهييس دا 
ميرسي مارسلينوو


خدوا دي بقي 


مرة واحدة قالت لابنها روح بارك لخالتك علشان هي ولدت ولد بس من غير ودان واوعي تجرحها بكلمة او تجيب لها سيرة عن ودان ابنها قالها ماشي وراح الواد لخالته يباركلها علي مولودها فبيقول لخالته علي فكرة يا خالتو : اكليه جزر كتير علشان الجزر مفيد للنظر قالتله خالته مش مهم
حتي لو نظرة ضعف اعملة نظارة قالها
.
.
.
....
.
.
.
ما هى المشكلة مش فى النضارة يا خالتى المشكلة هيعلقها فين؟؟؟
​


----------



## marcelino (21 يونيو 2011)

*وصل كعادته الى البيت
فتحت له الباب فاصابته الحيرة
راى دموعها تسيل على خدودها
فقال لها ما يبكيكي يا حبيبتي
ففتحت عيناها بصعوبة وقالت:
...-
-
-
-
-
من ام البصل اللي تسترخص وتشتريه :d
*


----------



## marcelino (21 يونيو 2011)

*لاسباب الحقيقة اللي بتخلي الشب يعلق بنت::*

* 1- يمكن خايف عليها تضيع بالشارع....حنون*
* 2- يمكن خايف عليها من الشباب الصايعين ....دمه حامي*
* 3- يمكن مشبه عليها....شكاك*
* ...4- يمكن عايز يعرف بيتهم فين عشان يشتريه .....مخ تجاري*
* 5-يمكن تتعب البنت بالشارع فلازم يكون موجود عشان يساعدها..... رومانسي*
* 6-يمكن تخبطها سيارة فلازم يكون موجود عشان ...ينقذها*

* دايما مظلومين أحنا الشباب.....:smil13:*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه لا بصراحه مظلومين اخر حاجه


----------



## marcelino (21 يونيو 2011)

*كيف تحصلين على بشرة بيضاء ناصعة في دقيقتين.....*
* .*
* .*
* ....*
* .*
* ..........*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* ادخلي وجهك في كيس من الطحين و انظري في المراة...*​

*ستلاحظين الفرق:yahoo:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه موضوع مهيس اخر حاجة

وخدوا دة بقا لزوم التهييس

افضل طريقة لإبعاد اي فتاة معجبه وراكبة فوق دماغك ..بطريقه لطيفة دون خدش مشاعرها
.
.
.
.
....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
حوش ياواد الحريم اللى مقطع بعضو عليك
نازل بقوه اوى
:new6::t30:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

في اثنين محششين يمشوا في الشارع واحد منهم طاح في خزان مويه الثاني طلع يستناه في الحنفيه
هاهاهاهاهاها
​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

مذيعة بتسأل محشش بتقوله : زمان كان فيه جنون البقر, ودلوقتي انفلونزا الطيور تعتقد بعد كده هييجي ايه؟
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. قالها بواسير السمك
​


----------



## marcelino (22 يونيو 2011)

*ديك بيقول لفرخه...انتى بتبيضى وعمرك ما أكلتى بيض...قامت قالتله ...مانت كل يوم بتأذن وعمرك ما ركعتها.. :new6:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

واحد كتب في ورقة الامتحان
.
.
.
.
.......
.
.
.
.
.
(( صمتي لا يعني جهلي ولكن ما يدور حولى لا يسحتق الكلام ))

فا أخذ الشهاده مكتوب فيها
.
.
.
(( رسوبك لا يعني فشلك ولكن خفة دم امك دي اللي مودياك في داهيه ))
​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

اتنين كدابين قوى
واحد فيهم بيقول للتانى " انا مولود من ايام ماكان قوس قزح ابيض واسود "
.
.
.
..................................
.
رد عليه التانى وقاله " وانا بقى مولود من ايام ما كان البحر الميت لسه عيان
​


----------



## marcelino (22 يونيو 2011)

*مع مرور الوقت نزلت لأبحث عن شئ في أعماقي

.
.
.
...............................
.
.
.
.
.
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*.
*

*.
*

*
*

*
*

*.
*

*.
*

*
*

*
*

*.
*

*.
*

*.
*

*.
*

*.
انتو ليه نازلين ورايا؟؟
دى اعماقى انا...
كانت اعماقك؟
كانت اعماقك يا كابتن !!؟؟
اعماقك يا انسه ؟؟؟؟
غريبه والله :a82:
*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مع مرور الوقت نزلت لأبحث عن شئ في أعماقي
> 
> .
> .
> ...




مادام هي اعماقك
فاتحها قدامنا ليه
اما انت غريب يا عم
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

انزلوا يا جماعة
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

































.
.
.
.
إنزلوا : فعل أمر

يا : أداة نداء

.جماعه : منادي مضحوك عليه
​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 يونيو 2011)

وحدة ماشية مع حبيبها قالتله
.
.
.
.
قولى جمله تزود دقات قلبي
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
قالها ابوكى ورانا 
​


----------



## marcelino (22 يونيو 2011)

*اذا خانك حبيبك لا تغضــ،،ـب بل قف .. وانتظر حتى يرحل و يعطيك ظهره*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* ...............*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* 

.


.*
* .*
* واقلع الجزمه واحدفها على دماغه ومتســ،،ـكتلوش هي الدنيا فوضى تتعــ،ــب وتحبه وتسهر اليالي وكروت شحن ورغي و في النهايه يخونك*
* ملحــــــــ،،ــوظه : متنساش ترجع تاخد الــ،،ــجزمة..:smile01*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

مصرى حط عياله عند عيلة امريكية علشان يتعلموا انجليزى

سابهم سنة و رجع ياخذهم .

خبط الباب و سأل :
.......................................
Where are the children ?
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
ردت الأمريكية : خش يا خويا المواكيس بتوعك قاعدين جوا
))
عظيمه يا مصر ولادك مشرفينك فى اى مكان
​


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

*طريقة تنويم المرأة لأطفالها:*
* ¤السورية_ دخيلك قلب ماما نام .*
* ¤اللبنانية_ تؤبرني عيون ماما*
* نام.*
* ¤الأوربية_ بليز بيبي سلييب.*
* .........*
* المصرية*
* ...*
* ..*
* ..*
* ...*
* ..*
* .*
* ..*
* ...*
* نام يا جزمه يا ابن تييييييت نامت عليك حيطه انت واللي*
* جابك هههههههه*
* في حنان قد كده :act23:
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (23 يونيو 2011)

واحد عنده 85 سنة راح مكتب تأمين على الحياة الموظف قال له انت سنك كبير مينفعش تأمن على حياتك
قال له ليه
ده ابويا كان هنا امبارح و عمل تأمين تعجب الموظف

و قال له تعالى بكرة نشوف لك حل
قال له بكرة مشغول عندى فرح جدى, سأله الموظف انت جدك عايش وعايز يتجوز؟؟
قال له الصراحة مكنش عايز بس ابوه و امه ضاغطين عليه 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *طريقة تنويم المرأة لأطفالها:*
> * ¤السورية_ دخيلك قلب ماما نام .*
> * ¤اللبنانية_ تؤبرني عيون ماما*
> * نام.*
> ...





ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماما فريال
اعظم عظمات الستات​


----------



## +febronia+ (23 يونيو 2011)

نصـيـــــحه للولاد :

عـشــان انت مـصــري بـجـــد
لـمــا تـشــوف مـــزه اجـنـبـــيـه
.
....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
مـش هتـقـــول ع الـمـصـــريـــه
يـــــعععع
 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يونيو 2011)

*اعلان هام جدا.. (مطلوب رئيس جمهورية) ..
لبلد لقطة علي ناصيتين بحر ابيض وبحر احمر وبها نهر و5 بحيرات و3اهرامات وميدان يسع 5 ملايين جميع الكماليات 
تشطيب 85 مليون شخص وتمتاز بخفة دم شعبها 
استعمال طيار وابنة مرفوعة 30 سنة ...:smile02​*


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> نصـيـــــحه للولاد :
> 
> عـشــان انت مـصــري بـجـــد
> لـمــا تـشــوف مـــزه اجـنـبـــيـه
> ...




يييييعععععععع:t30:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 يونيو 2011)

*مره واحد سافر امريكا ولما رجع صحابه سألوه ايه اللي لفت نظرك هناك؟ فقال  انا شوفت العجب في امريكا تخيلوا العيل اللي عنده 3 سنين بيتكلم انجليزي. *​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

واحد حرامى دخل بيت واحدة عجوزة فلما حست بيه رفع عليها السكينة
وقالها حاجة من الاثنين ياابوسك ياتاكلى مهلبية
قالتله هو انا فيا سنان للمهلبية
​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

من اهم انجازات حسني مبارك
.
.
.
.
....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
انه هو اللي قفل خرم الربع جنيه
​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

واحد فلاح .. ركب تاكسي، ركب مراته قدام علشان السواق ميبصلهاش بالمراية
​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 يونيو 2011)




----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> واحد فلاح .. ركب تاكسي، ركب مراته قدام علشان السواق ميبصلهاش بالمراية
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

قصيده فرفوريه :
.
.
.
.
..........
.
.
انا اسمي توتو وعاوز احارب ....ياسلام ياسلام
.
ادوني مطوا اغز بيها المعتدي....ياسلام ياسلام
.
ادوني لبانة انفخ بيها المعتدي....ياسلام ياسلام
.
وبلاش قنبلة لحسن اسورق ....ياسلام ياسلام
.
مصر الجديدة هي ارضي وملعبي....ياسلام ياسلام
.
خدو سينا.....خدوا طابا......بس سيبولنا النادي
​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

كومنتات البنات علي صور بروفايل صحباتهم :​1. قمر يا اخواتي
2. عثل عثل
3. الله أكبر أمامير أوى والله
4. so cute ♥
.........5. إيه العسل ده

كومنتات الشباب بقي علي صور بروفايل اصحابهم :
1. برنس يابنى والله
2. يخرب بيت أم الجنتلة ياض
3. وسع بقي لنجم النجوم
4. دي منظر صورة ياض يابن ال . . . .
5. الله يرحم أبوك . . كان بيشرب المش بشفاطة


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

محشش راح عند ساحر عشان يفكلّه عمل
الساحر قاله:
عشان افكلّك العمل لازم تجبلي ..
.
1- جناح عصفور يتيم ..
..................2- أذن حمار أطرش ..
3- حليب غنمة أرملة ..
4- عين بقرة حولة ..
.
.
.
.
.
.
بص للساحر وقاله تحب أجبلك دبانة عاملة أكونت على الفيس بوك؟
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

*واحد صعيدي اخد الدواء قبل ميعاده عشان يعملها مفاجئه للمرض*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]t8XkDuGrazQ[/YOUTUBE]



هههههههههه:smile02:smile02​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

*عزيزي الجو بالنسبه لدرجه الحراره 47
.
.
.
.
.......
.
.
.
.
.
ضايلك 3 درجات وبتنجح شد حيلك​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> محشش راح عند ساحر عشان يفكلّه عمل
> الساحر قاله:
> عشان افكلّك العمل لازم تجبلي ..
> .
> ...


هههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

بما ان في مباريات شغاله 

خدوا دي بقي





​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 يونيو 2011)

واحد معاه عربية قديمة وعاوز يبيعها
فصاحبه قاله حط عليها علامة مرسيدس وهى تتباع راح عمل كدا
بعد اسبوع صاحبه بيساله بعت العربية ولا لا قاله
↓↓
↓↓
↓↓
انت عبيط ابيع عربية مرسيدس
​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

ولد قصير .. الاستاذ بيقلهُ:
.

.
.
.

.
..
.
..
.
.
.
.

.
.
اطلع اكتب على السبورة !
قاله انا مش بطول السبورة شيلني ...
الاستاذ شاله ُ..

الطالب و هو فوق قعد يضحك ..

الاستاذ بيسألهُ مالك يالا ؟؟؟!

قاله : النهاردة الصبح امي قالتلى روح ان شاء الله يشيلك قرد
​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

محشش قطع رأس أخوه وهو نايم…وقعد يضحك ويقول: هيتجنن لما يصحى الصبح وميلقهاش​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2011)

*امـــــــســك مطوتك
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
و غز موزتك :d:d​*


----------



## tamav maria (2 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *طريقة تنويم المرأة لأطفالها:*
> * ¤السورية_ دخيلك قلب ماما نام .*
> * ¤اللبنانية_ تؤبرني عيون ماما*
> * نام.*
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (2 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ولد قصير .. الاستاذ بيقلهُ:
> .
> 
> .
> ...






هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2011)

*دخل محشش لسوبر ماركت
وحابب يتعلم ازاى يتعامل مع الزباين

صاحب المحل قاله شوف انا هعمل ايه واتعلم منى
دخلت وحده وسألته عن العسل
......قال: معقول كل الحلاوة دى وبتسألى عن العسل؟
أخدت بدل العلبه اتنين
دخلت وحده ثانيه وسألت عن الفراوله
قال معقول حبة فراوله بتسأل عن الفراوله؟
أخدت بدل الكيلو صندوق

بعدين قال للمحشش يلا دورك
دخلت وحده تخينة سألت عن لبن

قال : معقول كل البقرة دى وبتسأل عن اللبن؟*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2011)

شيخ فى وعظه بيقول للرجاله اتدرون مع من بناتكن تتحدثن على الهاتف مع الحبيب قالوا 

..........


....................


صلى الله عليه وسلم ​


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2011)

*عجائب مصـــر الستة
.
.
.
....
......1_جامعة القاهرة
اللي اصلا مش في القاهرة - في الجيزة

2_شارع جامعة الدول العربية
اللي اصلا جامعة الدول العربية مش موجوده فيه

3_شارع قدري باشا
اللي لغاية دلوقتي محدش يعرف مين هو قدري باشا

4_شارع قناة السويس
اللي اصلا في اسكندرية

5_برج و نادي الجزيرة
و اساسا مفيش هناك اي جزيرة

6- كوبري 6 اكتوبر من المهندسين لغايه مدينه نصر
مش بيروح 6 اكتوبر  خالص

*

​


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2011)

*الرجال 3 أنواع ..!!!*

* الأوروبي :-*
* عنده زوجة واحدة*
* و عنده صديقة واحدة*
* ............بس يحب زوجته أكثر*

* الأميركي :-*
* عنده زوجة واحدة*
* و عنده صديقة واحدة*
* بس يحب صديقته أكثر*

* العربي :-*
* عنده 4 زوجات*
* و عنده 4 صديقات*
* بس يحب الخدامة اكثر :smil12:*​


----------



## marcelino (6 يوليو 2011)

*مره واحد بلطجي ضرب واحد فرفور راح الفرفور جاب صحابة الفرافير كلهم ورجع للبلطجي قالة شايف كل دول*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* 


.


.

.

.

.


.
.
.


.

.
.
.

.*
* ....*
* زعلانين منك يا وحش :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يوليو 2011)

> مره واحد بلطجي ضرب واحد فرفور راح الفرفور جاب صحابة الفرافير كلهم ورجع للبلطجي قالة شايف كل دول
> .
> .
> .
> ...



ههههههههههه


----------



## انديا (7 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد تهيس حلو ولذيذ واسمعوا مني التهيسه دي مرة واحد سكران دافن نفسه تحت الارض عارفين ليه! علشان بيصور فيديو كليب انا عايش ومش عايش


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2011)

انديا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد تهيس حلو ولذيذ واسمعوا مني التهيسه دي مرة واحد سكران دافن نفسه تحت الارض عارفين ليه! علشان بيصور فيديو كليب انا عايش ومش عايش



هههههه حلوة​


----------



## انديا (7 يوليو 2011)

مره واحدة كل يوم تقول لزوجها هتلي غسالة هتلي ثلاجه هات هات هات فراح قالها كل يوم هات هات مفيش حاجة خد فقالتلو خد التلفزيون صلحه            ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2011)

*اليوم هو يوم الخميس
 .
 .
 .
.

.


.
.


.

.


.


.

.

.

.


 .
 .
.

 .
 .
 .
 .
 أرسلها لـ 10 أشخاص و سيكون غدا هو يوم الجمعة!!

 إياك ان تهملها .. فـقد اهملها شخص و صحي لقى نفسه في يوم الأحد

 إنشرها بقدر حبك ليوم الجمعة:t33:*​


----------



## انديا (7 يوليو 2011)

مره واحدة بتقول لجارتها دا انا جوز بنتي كل الناس بتصقفله فقالتلها ليه فردت وقالت اصله شغال قهوجي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
تهييس اخر حاااجه
هههههههههههههه
استمرووو
متابعه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

*حلللللللوة اووووووي مهيسيين*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 يوليو 2011)

*إذا صرخت في وجه فتاة وبقيت صامتة
فهذا ليس دليل على ضعفها بل اعلم
انها تتناقش مع إبليس على الخطة التي ستعتمدها للقضاء عليك
احذر فان كيدهن لعظيم :smile02​*


----------



## bent el fady (9 يوليو 2011)

*انا قريت التهييس بتاعكوا من اول صفحة*
*جمييييييييييل جداااااااااا*​


----------



## انديا (9 يوليو 2011)

بيقولوا لجحا تعبان دخل غرفة مراتك فقال لهم سيبوه يستاهل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انديا (9 يوليو 2011)

دكتور بيطري بيقول لمراته انا بهيم في حبك قالتله وانا مقدرش ارفسلك طلب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*




*
*محدش شاف راسي يا جدعان*
*اصلها نزلت من غيري هههههههههههه*​


----------



## انديا (9 يوليو 2011)

حلوة يا قمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

انديا قال:


> حلوة يا قمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


*ميرسي ليكي:2:*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

*حكمه اليوم:*
* اللى ميستحملكش و انت مضايق*:ranting:
* .*
* .*
* .*
* ....*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* ميستحقكش وانت رايق :smil12:
*​


----------



## انديا (10 يوليو 2011)

حلوة الحكمة يا باشا


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

*هناك شيء فى الحياة عندما تلمسه .. ستتمسك به الى ان تموت*
* **
* **
* **
* **
* ......**
* **
* **
* **
* **
* **
* **
* **
* سلك كهرباء 220 فولت :smile01*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

*قامت شركة ( تهيس للانتاج الفني ) .. بعمل مسابقة لقوة صدى الصوت عند الناس ..*
* شارك فيها 3 .. امريكي وفرنسي ... وصعيدي ..*
* بدأ الامريكي وقال : hi ...*
* صدى الصوت قال : hi .. hiiii ... hiiiii*
* ..............................​......*
* ...الفرنسي قال : merci ..*
* صدى الصوت قال : merci ... merciiii ... merciii *
* ..............................​....*
*  جيه الدور على صاحبنا .. *
* سكت شوية وما عرفش يقول ايه ... ام قال : كل ما اجي اجوم اخاف اجع ..*
* صدى الصوت قاله : بتقول ايه ؟؟!!  :smile02*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

*حلو اوى التهييس 
متابعة معاكم*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2011)

*ما يحيرني عندما أفكر في موتي*
* =*
* =*
* =*
* =*
* ..................=*
* =*
* =*
* =*
* =*
* من الذي سيرث فيسبوكي :smile01*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2011)

أخى المنتيداوى :act31:.. اختى المنتداويا:t23:

 احرص على زيارة الموضوع بشكل يومى وذلك لضمان بقاء تهييسك  فى حالة ممتازة :smile02:smile02:smile02​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ما يحيرني عندما أفكر في موتي*
> * =*
> * =*
> * =*
> ...



ياعمنا بعد الشر عليك ماتقولش كدا 















احنا سدادين 
هههههههه

لاياواد ربنا يطول في عمرك ​


----------



## Bent Christ (13 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ما يحيرني عندما أفكر في موتي*
> * =*
> * =*
> * =*
> ...


سؤال وجيه :t9:​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ما يحيرني عندما أفكر في موتي*
> * =*
> * =*
> * =*
> ...



ممم سؤال يحتاج لاجابة لكن الاجابة سهلة هات الباسورد يا مان وانا هاورثه ولا يهمك هههه  ربنا يطول فى عمرك يا صاحبي


----------

